# Surfside did us good today 10 man limit on topwater



## tailinaround90 (Mar 9, 2014)

Went to surfside started out slow then all of a sudden the bait moved in and the shrimp and birds were everywhere. We caught fish after fish for 2 hours and was done by 9. All pink and bone topwater.


----------

